# EMG's billed to Medicare



## RayeB (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello,

I work for a PT office and the therapists now perform EMG's for Medicare.  We have received very small reimbursements for the service.  When billing, we use the CPT and number of units but no modifier.  Are we billing incorrectly causing the small reimbursements?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Nov 15, 2013)

what codes are you billing? any lines rejected?


----------



## MarcusM (Nov 15, 2013)

Are these skin only type emg's ? Without using Teflon coated emg needles?


----------



## RFoster1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*EMGs*

Can you give us an example of the codes you are submitting?


----------



## RayeB (Nov 19, 2013)

We are using codes 95912, 95913, 95885, 95886.

No lines rejected, just very small payment amounts.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Nov 19, 2013)

Payments are smaller this year.  So what you are seeing is right.


----------

